# Bianchi Premio - new stable pony needs some upgrades



## bjm (Feb 21, 2005)

Through the local classified ads I found a 61cm Bianchi Premio that I picked this weekend. I couldn't say no to the asking price and walked out very happy with the heavy beast. (I just wish the frame was celeste green and not black) This is my first experience with a 'vintage' bike and need some help. This is the first road bike I've owned with traditional drop bars and downtube shifters rather than bull horns and bar end shifters. I'd like to move to a much wider handle bar (currently 40 cm would like 46cm or even a 48cm) and maybe a lighter and taller stem if possible. So here's my quetions:
1..I've never had a threaded stem and would like something taller. Do I need to know anything about the width? Most I've looked at have a downward sloping 'head' where the bars connect to. Why not straight or upwards?
2. The seat post is in need of a replacement . Anyone know what width I should be shopping for? 
3.One of the crank arms feels like it has a slight bend. The currect components are made up of Suntour Blaze 4050 and dia-comp brakes. I suspect there's still some good life left in the grouping but I like to start collection some second hand 105 stuff. Is it possible to slap on a set of Shimano crank arms. Will they fit the hole pattern? 
4. The front and rear quick releases and skewersmare rusted out. The only marking I can see say King Kong mfg. Is there any special length I need or are these a standard item?
5. Finally, the front end of the bike feels so heavy and I'm guessing alot of weight could be shaved off by replacing the fork. Any thoughts on marrying a carbon or aluminium fork to a vintage frame? 

Thanks for any input you have.....


----------

